# Need Steering Cable Replaced



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Looking to see how much it will cost to have one steering cable replaced on my Stratos Bass boat? The boat is a 1997 Stratos 268 with a 115 HP 1997 Evinrude, which is about 18 foot long and has Teleflex Rack steering cable on it now. I have a price for the cable itself, but need to know a good estimate on how much it would cost to have an experienced mechanic replace the cable. We can either have it replaced at my house or I can bring it in. Looking to get it done within the next week. Thanks.

NJD


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

if you can afford it, go with a hydraulic steering system. the dual steering cables on my triton TR186 froze up on me, i replaced with hydraulic and I will never go back to cables.

Basnbud


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Sorry, can't afford it. Thanks.

NJD


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

It's not that hard to do it yourself. If you are mechanical at all, you can get the assembly apart and back together.....the only trick is pulling the new line. Last time I did it I just wired/taped the new one to the old one and pulled it in as I pulled the old one out. I think it took about 2 hours to complete.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Hmmm. Let me look at the boat and see. Thanks.

NJD


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

yea it is easy to do yourself...


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Cable is around $100. Safe T Teleflex is rotery but may have a rack. Differant cable but about the same cost.


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

Is there enough room to get the cable out of the engine tilt tube? If not, then the engine has to be swung off the boat. Hard to do that at a house without a lift. How many wire ties are holding the cable to other wires inside the boat? Lots of varables to replacing. Seen them take a hour and seen them take most of the day.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

TheCaptKen said:


> Is there enough room to get the cable out of the engine tilt tube? If not, then the engine has to be swung off the boat. Hard to do that at a house without a lift. How many wire ties are holding the cable to other wires inside the boat? Lots of varables to replacing. Seen them take a hour and seen them take most of the day.


Yep.....Every single one is different.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Yep, there isn't enough room to get the cable out the tilt tube. Tried it today and it will have to have the motor taken off. Will look for a good mechanic with a motor sling. 

NJD


----------



## timbrs (Sep 2, 2008)

I just cut the old cable and had Kenny at ECM pull the motor to get the tube back in. Very reasonable.


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

Back up a minute. What is wrong with the current cable? Is it just stuck? You may not need a cable and it just may need knocking out of the tilt tube and cleaning things up.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

I've cleaned it before. Gettin fed up with cleaning it and need to change it. Gettin too tight...

NJD


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

We can do that for you, and you wont be dissapointed at the price.. give me a call and we can discuss it..


----------



## addict620 (Oct 18, 2009)

*tilt tube*

I have a tilt tube you can have.....if it comes to that


----------



## fish4life (Mar 3, 2008)

*Livingston Outboard Rebuilds And Repair*

MOBILE OUTBOARD MECHANIC 100% SATISFACTION GUARANTEED* (GULF COAST) 

(IF I DON'T FIX THE PROBLEM THEN YOU DON'T PAY.) (PRICE IS BY THE JOB)

I am a certified MOBILE outboard mechanic! I guarantee 100% satisfaction. I am the most affordable and competitively priced outboard mechanic within 500 miles. 

All rebuilds come with a 3 year full warranty NO FINE PRINT!!!!!!! You will get a complete overhaul which consist of all new pistons, rings, wrist-pins, gaskets and ALL NEW bearings, rod bolts, new water pump and we will overhaul the carbs. No breakin required we will do it as well. "1 WEEK TURN AROUND!!!!!"

TUNE UP "FALL TIME SPECIAL" I WILL BE GIVING FREE WATER PUMPS WITH THE FULL TUNE UP SERVICE
(Carb overhaul, water pump, spark plugs and gear lube) 

Please call for pricing and to set up an appointment: You will know your bill before we get started. 

Thanks, 
Shane Livingston 
850-375-0435


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

come on shane you can at least answer the guys question instead of plastering your add all over his thread.


----------



## fish4life (Mar 3, 2008)

*Livingston Outboard Rebuilds And Repair*

I can Do it in your driveway and you can watch me as I do it. Please call for pricing.

Thanks Shane
850-375-0435


----------

